# Interesting video



## Piolin

[nomedia="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R1yp18h93XU"]is this Real or Fake Budgie? - YouTube[/nomedia]

I found this video in YouTube, can any of the experts coment, do you have one? Thank you


----------



## StarlingWings

It's real, but it's not a phenotypic mutation - that means that it's not a mutation that affects feather colour. This budgie type is called chimera, when there is an improper division of the embryos during development and one half of the budgie has one type of DNA while the other half has another  It's almost like Siamese twins, but completely indistinguishable anatomically. These birds have the DNA of two birds in them, which is pretty cool! It's an extremely rare occurrence :thumbsup:


----------



## #Kiara

Oh wow, that's really strange!


----------

